
What nobody will tell you about JSON - mweibel
http://elitalon.com/2016/07/25/what-nobody-will-tell-you-about-json/
======
smt88
This is an assessment of several JSON libraries in Swift. An accurate title
might be, "The state of JSON in Swift" or just "JSON in Swift". There is no
generally new or useful information here for non-Swift devs.

~~~
mweibel
I agree and thought about this too but chose the original title of the article
because that's what's usually done here.. And now I can't edit the title
anymore :(

